
Silicon Valley billionaires are trying to invest in slowing the aging process - lawrenceyan
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/super-rich-investing-immortality
======
Ancalagon
It seems like for the really really rich it might be better to just enjoy/live
life until they're an older age, then put all their money into funds (which
will be setup to essentially grow forever), use some small fraction of that
money each year to freeze themselves (hibernate), and leave a note that says
"DO NOT WAKE UP UNTIL DE-AGING IS FEASIBLE".

------
xkcd-sucks
People get incrementally better at modifying biology over time, but
regardless, kings seeking immorality elixirs has been a standard trope for
millennia

------
lawrenceyan
Non-paywalled link:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-
fitness/body/super-rich-investing-immortality/)

